# Wow - I think it's time for a suspension upgrade ;)



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

*Please move to suspension forum :I think it's time for suspension work*

Mods, could you please move this to the suspension forum?

I've always though that the ride in my car was a little rough, but I'm beginning to think that my shocks/struts might be shot, and have been since I bought the vehicle. I seriously feel like I'm in one of those Chocolate Milk commercials where the harshness/bump-iness of my ride is enough to throughly mix the milk 

After driving in my parents civic, their suspension is worlds ahead of where mine is. It was nice a soft, and filtered out almost all of the harshness I woudl have felt in my 200sx.

Now, How do I know for sure what would needs to be replaced on my suspension, how can I tell if it's REALLY f'ed up? 

I'm assuming that the shocks and struts need to be replaced, but do you think the springs do too? What brands to you guy suggest, or should I just go with stock parts? I'm going to have a local shop do the work.

I don't want to lower my vehicle, I just want a better and softer ride than what it feels like now


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> Now, How do I know for sure what would needs to be replaced on my suspension, how can I tell if it's REALLY f'ed up?


Unload your car (no one sitting in either seat, as little luggage as possible in the trunk), head to one of the four corners of the car, and give the car a quick, firm push downwards. If your struts/shocks are ok, the car should not bounce up and down repeatedly at that corner. As you do this, listen carefully for any creaking or clunking noises that may be coming from that corner. Watch out for any loud creaking noises, which might indicate fatigue in the springs or the brackets/bolts onto which the strut is bolted into. Repeat this procedure at all four corners for a very basic test of your shocks/struts.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

do you mean its "rough" as in Bouncy or Stiff?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

they should stiffen up the more you "rock" the car.....but if yours is like mine, you can make it dance with no sight of any stifness to the struts


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Nice Ride*

You told that you don't wanna lower your car, the problem is that almost all good quality springs are shorter.

The good thing is that 'cause these springs are harder, when you put load at trunk or load whit people it "lowers" less than original springs.

I combined H&R springs with Tokico Shocks (the best shocks available in Mexico), it's a little bit rough for Mexican Streets, but it's great & smooth at the highway and it's easier to handle even at really high speed.


----------

